# European Reviews for July 2006



## Keitht (Jul 4, 2006)

Classic Narrowboats at Barton Turns

Original review by Tom Gorham extended, with additional information.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 5, 2006)

Villas at Chayofa Country Club, Tenerife, Canary Islands, Spain

Iberotel Praia Monte Gordo, Portugal

Sunterra's Royal Tenerife Country Club, Canary Islands, Spain

All reviews by Idil Iderman


----------



## Keitht (Jul 6, 2006)

Pueblo Evita Club, Spain

Review by P Vermilyea


----------



## Keitht (Jul 7, 2006)

Seasons at Club Tahiti, Lanzarote, Canary Islands, Spain

Review by Lis Watson


----------



## Keitht (Jul 8, 2006)

Marriott's Marbella Beach Resort, Spain

Review by Manoj Mehta


----------



## Keitht (Jul 8, 2006)

Club Sunterra at Royal Oasis at Benal Beach, Spain

Review by Chris DeNardis

First Review of this resort


----------



## Keitht (Jul 25, 2006)

Sloane Gardens Club, London, England

Review by Dave McQuillan


----------



## Keitht (Jul 27, 2006)

Marriott's Marbella Beach Resort, Spain

Review by Jane Van Epps


----------



## Keitht (Jul 27, 2006)

Club Marbella, Spain

Review by Surendra Joshi


----------



## Keitht (Jul 29, 2006)

Marriott's Village d'Ile-de-France, Paris, France

Review by Jane Harris


----------



## Keitht (Jul 30, 2006)

Apart Holidays - Swiss Holiday Park, Switzerland

Review by RFB813


----------

